# I'm out of here



## jbrady (Feb 27, 2011)

I got my thread locked by one of your moderators. The reason he gave is crap. All I wanted to do was share my work and gain some knowledge. Seems to me that I'm being singled out because I'm new here and you guys are having problems with the site. Good luck to you all.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2011)

jbrady said:


> I got my thread locked by one of your moderators. The reason he gave is crap. All I wanted to do was share my work and gain some knowledge. Seems to me that I'm being singled out because I'm new here and you guys are having problems with the site. Good luck to you all.


 
Don't let the door hit you in the @ss on the way out!


----------



## jbrady (Feb 27, 2011)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Don't let the door hit you in the @ss on the way out!


 
You're a moderator? You're grace, wit, and intelligence is truly charming.


----------



## javlin (Feb 27, 2011)

hey JB it happened to Magnu(lewis) earlier today also,it's just the site being updated no big deal and no singling out;keep your cool it's OK.  Cheers

Lewis thread on the same content:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/closed-thread-28249.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2011)

jbrady said:


> You're a moderator? You're grace, wit, and intelligence is truly charming.


 If you say so @sshole - enjoy cyberspace. And learn when to use "you're and your" you nitwit. Maybe you can cry on somewhere else. You should have listened to Javlin instead of acting like a spoiled child.


----------



## Florence (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2011)

This info might be a little late to be of any use to poor ol' jbrady (I almost feel like sending him a crying towel...almost) but if your thread (or any other active thread) appears locked, try refreshing the page in your browser and see if that helps.

Any forum changes that are occuring will be updated at that point...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been received with his PM to me. The guy has been charging me with closing his thread. To make all it clear I answered his PM. But I found him had banned.. Anyway here is my PM I sent to him.



> Hello Mate,
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't done that you accused me falsely. There is no reason for insulting me , if you don't have any clarification it was me. If I did it I would send you a PM with a notification for sure.
> I have just noticed you had been banned. But it wasn't me again. I think you have gotten you deserved.
> ...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2011)

aw...I missed the fun...I think?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2011)

What the h*ll happened??


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2011)

To be honest it is a little bit odd Jan. A few threads has gotten the "closed" status. We don't know why. It might be caused by the forum changes. Anyway I posted in a such closed thread without any problem yesterday. If you find a such closed thread please report that. The Mods team will fix that.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the message her is just be patient guys, we will get there in the end.


----------



## magnu (Feb 28, 2011)

The youth of today too much MacDonalds mentality


----------



## javlin (Feb 28, 2011)

O Well..............................


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2011)

well said magnu;

It has been obvious that this site has had some technical problems and we have been working with the site owner to get things fixed. As a matter of fact I unlocked a thread at magnu's request earlier in the day. The only time any of the moderators will "single someone out" is when they act like idiots, and in this case "jb" sealed his own fate. Nuff said...

Now this thread is locked!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

Threads are being randomly locked for some reason. We don't lock threads (as been said) unless we have a good reason (old thread/spam/politician discussion). JB, seems to have some beef with someone anyway so he has got what was coming to him. If you insult/attack moderators you will get the treatment.


----------

